# Pokemon signature !



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

ok i made three pokemon signatures if anyone wants one just tell me which one you want and what name you want on em 

first come first serve 

here is a example 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the checkered background is transperent and wont be seen on the final signature 
i also will do a signature on any pokemon you want


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW umm can i take the grass final starter one...(torterra i think is its name?)

or can you do one for gardevoir


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Apr 20, 2007)

woah! can i have the Empoleon one? i want the name "Calavera" on it. =D


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

RAM 

Avatar




Signature






Cal
Avatar




Signature





how about this ?


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Apr 20, 2007)

=] , Thanks , i like it alot!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

np anyone else want anything ?


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 20, 2007)

OH MY GOD....AMAZING!

by any chance could i get a the shiney charizard one aswell... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





its looks so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps i hosted it myseld, so i dont take your bandwidth


----------



## Da Mafia (Apr 20, 2007)

Those are lookin' great, could you do Torterra with the name "Da Mafia" on it for me please.


----------



## rashef (Apr 20, 2007)

Umm, if you have the time i'd like a Larvitar signature and avatar with my nickname please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(RAM @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> OH MY GOD....AMAZING!
> 
> by any chance could i get a the shiney charizard one aswell...
> 
> ...



i cant do shinies do you want a reguler charizard ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Da Mafia (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks, it looks great!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

Ram i notices some black jaggies on the last signature i made i dont know where they came from so i remade it here is the cleaner version please use this one


----------



## aj421 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can I have the fire monkey pokemon (sry not up to date in the world of pokemon) With Aj421 on it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

what fire monkey pokemon infernape there is three fire monkey pokemon 

is it the monkey on my first post ?


----------



## aj421 (Apr 20, 2007)

I would like the first stage of infernape.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

im having problems making your sig aj my fonts i use doesnt have number is there another nick you wanna use 

or if you want i can use another font ?


----------



## aj421 (Apr 20, 2007)

u can try .Carbon that is my gfx name


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

there you go take which one you like any nick with numbers in it will get a different font


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks for the fix...i didnt even notice it. 


a normal charizard is still superb. i will put it as the second sig i have!


----------



## aj421 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thx you are GoD Like


----------



## APPS (Apr 20, 2007)

Could I possibly get one with Garchomp (the final dragon/ground one) on it?

Thank you.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Jdbye (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool signatures, the gradient background is a bit boring. I suggest you look up some sig tutorials, you'll find ways to create tons of cool backgrounds for your signatures.

I don't need any signature though, if i want one, i'll make one myself and get it exactly the way i want it


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> ok i made three pokemon signatures if anyone wants one just tell me which one you want and what name you want on em
> 
> first come first serve
> 
> ...



Oh! I haven't seen the evolutions of the starting Pokemons!, now the Pinguin looks really lame, and the best one is the monkey!!!!!!!!!! now that is a paradox!!!


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 20, 2007)

Could you make me an Absol one and possibly a Weavile too?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## shadowboy (Apr 20, 2007)

Holy crap dude those look awesome!
*Gives 3 hentai points*  
Once you get ten I will givew you acess to Gbatemp's hidden hentai forum!

See, cause I'm a hentai moderator now!
[/dementia]


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 20, 2007)

lol hentai


----------



## JPH (Apr 20, 2007)

may i have one with turtwig, that says "JPH"?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## APPS (Apr 22, 2007)

Woot! Thanks alot zookie!


----------



## skyler5379 (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG YOU ARE GREAT UM MAY oh srry caps anyway can i have one with a uh Shaymin and a Togekiss? can i have Skyler on it?


----------



## suprneb (May 2, 2007)

oh wow they're nice, but i think you could add a little more stuff


----------



## skyler5379 (Jun 7, 2007)

ok you know what ? ive waited months for a reply and i think that if youre going to ignore me then im gonna quit waiting!


----------



## skyler5379 (Jun 7, 2007)

i want to know why you havnt made mine but youve made evryone elses!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

holy crap skyler im osrry i forgot about this thread 

do you still want a pokemon signature ? 

and what pokemon do you want


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

wait a minute ............. you could have just PMed me lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

im making a togekiss one for you now i dont have any shaymin pictures im sorry


----------



## skyler5379 (Jun 9, 2007)

woo finnaly
i would have given up like i said i would if i hadnt stumbled upon this tread again while searching myself on google and thank you very much and itd fine with the shaymin but would you mind doing another for me with a absol or darkrai on it? sorry for asking again


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

i will make you one with absol 

i cant make you one with darkai


----------



## sbassix (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey, if your still up to making them would you mind making me one with Dragonite??? with the name Saavs on it


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

dragonite sure i guess hold on


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## sbassix (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks... that looks good


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

now i dont keep a eye on this thread so if i dont respond please PM me


----------



## imyourxpan (Jun 9, 2007)

can I get a lucario one?  with imyourxpan?  ty ty ty!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

no one ask me for any  more sigs i hate making these things lol


----------



## beethy (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> no one ask me for anyÂ more sigs i hate making these things lol



lol


----------



## Migugu (Jun 11, 2007)

Can I get a Torterre with Miguel on it ? 

And if possible, also a shinkx or a luxray (also with Miguel on it)

PM me if you have them done


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> no one ask me for anyÂ more sigs i hate making these things lol



Migugu, I think that means don't request anymore pokemon sigs.


----------



## Migugu (Jun 11, 2007)

I know, i saw it too late


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

seriously NO MORE POKEMON CRAP !


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2007)

gave me an idea...





YAY ME!!!


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 18, 2007)

Can I have a bidoof with "fischju"? (I have no idea what this thread is for. I've read only the posts on this page.)


----------



## ssoccerh (Jun 28, 2007)

i like the rashef one


----------

